# How to save picture from web page



## johanes (Feb 20, 2005)

*How to save picture from web page* 
Could you help me how to save picture from this web page? I really need your help.
http://www.fotografer.net/isi/galeri/?searchid=1&katacari=14

Thank's for your guide.


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

user: someuser
pass: blahblah

/me takes a ultra-fast Indonesian curse


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

just right click on the image and click save image


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

I guess he wants to know how to get the full-sized images.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

send them a plane ticket

open the saved image file and zoom it


----------



## johanes (Feb 20, 2005)

I try to righ click and save image, but the file only 1kb and can not be opened.
here is my username and password

user name : 
Password : 

Please help me.
thanks


edited out username and password use pm if you have to dai


----------



## johanes (Feb 20, 2005)

101 said:


> I guess he wants to know how to get the full-sized images.


 Yes I mean the full-sized image


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you save the image it is 3.8kb and the best you can get is double the size before it pixelates,there is no need to put up name and password when click on the link it takes you in without it


----------



## 101 (Apr 11, 2005)

They're using a trick to protect the full-sized pic from being saved. They put the full-sized image as a cell background and put a transparent gif [that has the size of the original image] over the cell. Result: when you save the image what you save is just the transparent gif. You could easily bypass this but that's up to you


----------



## johanes (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks..


----------

